# Finally made it out..



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Caught a break in the weather..went looking for grouper and mingo..we found them...2 nice grouper, 1 scamp, 1 lane snapper, 50 mingos (large), huge almoco jack...love november fishing:thumbup:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Good Deal ! Glad to finally see an offshore report.


----------



## chuck62 (Oct 4, 2013)

How far out did you guys have to venture?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Man this post and pics is like a breath of fresh air! Glad you guys were able to get out there and put some fish on the dinner table. I wasn't able to get out there this week but I am fishing vicariously through your post! Tight lines to you all and can't wait to see the next post.


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

i too love to fish this time of the year, but are only limited to sundays and there haven't been no good day for almost 2 months i think. Almost getting little itchy. Anyway well done and i love it when you get on those mingos like that.


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Well done guys!!! Those filets look great!!


----------



## Texasgator (May 2, 2008)

Nice Gags! Glad you found them. Great trip Capt.

Van


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## augiek (Nov 1, 2013)

We went out Wednesday and found weed patches around 10 miles with triple tail under but all were small. Nothing else on the troll around the edge.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Yummy!


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice mess of fish :yes:


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice Haul Terry!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

